# Herriman extended archery



## moabxjeeper

I was looking through the proclamation at some of the changes this year and came across the new Herriman extended archery area. I moved out here a couple years ago and naturally, the proximity makes it enticing. I don't have an archery deer tag this year but looking forward it may be a good option to be able to hunt close to home.

My main question is, what areas can you actually hunt? As far as I know, the obvious access point, Rose Canyon, is off limits to hunting, though there is a good amount of public land that onX shows. I know there's other trails that are typically used for mountain biking but most are pretty particular in telling you to stay on the trail.


----------



## jason21

Im up the same creek, i live in herriman and figured thatd be a great idea if i dont tag out with my deer, im assuming up yellow fork canyon, i havent been up there but i have heard the residents up there dont like hunters. But people not liking hunters and hunting being off limits is two different things. I couldnt imagine why they would extend it to that area if the public land was off limits to hunting. Ill do some more research and get back to you.


----------



## KineKilla

Following...

I would not be entirely surprised to find that the DWR added this area due to resident complaints and that many of those same residents don’t want or care for hunters.

Kind of like the private land elk hunts. Lots of tags go to those but then landowners don’t allow access or want an exorbitant amount of money as a trespass fee.


----------



## moabxjeeper

I did send an e-mail to the Trails government thing on the Herriman City website earlier this week so I hope they get back to me. There are deer literally everywhere around here so I hope something good comes of this. I see deer hit on Mountain View nearly weekly.

Please let me know what you guys find out.


----------



## Baron83

I tried getting ahold of the biologist for that area , left a couple messages never heard back from him.


----------



## RandomElk16

So far I have struggled to reach anyone as well. Let me know what you guys find out!


----------



## jeremyr32

The yellow fork canyon is salt lake county land. I don’t think you can hunt it. But I was thinking of hiking in to the blm land behind it? Has anyone found any other information on this unit?


----------



## KineKilla

Can’t find any good answers online and I’m also skeptical that anyone could give definite answers.

May have to review the meeting minutes from the wildlife board meetings and see if anything was clarified or explained.

If you look at the hunt maps site it shows the county land in Yellow Fork as public (green) but doesn’t show the BLM land up there in green.


----------



## jeremyr32

It shows on onX maps


----------



## coltonjdavis

Based on my conversation with DWR today the green in this picture would be the area you can hunt.


----------



## brisket

coltonjdavis said:


> Based on my conversation with DWR today the green in this picture would be the area you can hunt.


So, just to confirm, the Salt Lake County land is off limits to hunting?


----------



## coltonjdavis

If it is not in the green then I would say yes.


----------



## sheepassassin

brisket said:


> So, just to confirm, the Salt Lake County land is off limits to hunting?


usually county or city land is ok to hunt so long as it meets all the other legal requirements needed to conduct a safe a legal hunt. salt lake may be different, theres a lot more yuppies up that way that down around southern Utah county


----------



## KineKilla

If that’s the case, could they cite you if they found you walking through the county land with your bow? Be hard to know if a person was simply walking or if they were hunting.


----------



## Critter

I doubt that they would cite you but you might get questioned. Now if you were hiding behind a bush there might be a question.


----------



## jeremyr32

The only way to get to that green spot is to go through yellow fork canyon. About a 2 mile hike in. All the rest of the property is private. I drove up around there today up through that high country estates and everything is posted. I also called SL County and they had no answers for me. They said they call me back. They have all the gates closed. So it’s on foot or horse or a bike. I did see lots of doe and a couple small bucks tonight up there.


----------



## APD

KineKilla said:


> If that's the case, could they cite you if they found you walking through the county land with your bow? Be hard to know if a person was simply walking or if they were hunting.


i used to walk thru non huntable land to get to a spot that was legal. just in case i always had my bow on my back and release off my wrist and on the bow until i made it to legal land.


----------



## bowdude

Several years ago I walked thru Summit Park with a couple of my daughters to get to the Extended area from that side. I had a local resident woman stop me and question what we were doing and proceeded to remind me that this was not a legal hunting area. I informed her that we were just passing thru to get to the hunt area and she sternly reminded me that I needed to be sure of my target and to not shoot her dog that was running around. I assured her we knew the difference between a dog and a deer and proceeded on our way. Sometimes I think the non hunting public thinks the hunting public is a bunch of brainless killers with no common sense.


----------



## RandomElk16

bowdude said:


> Several years ago I walked thru Summit Park with a couple of my daughters to get to the Extended area from that side. I had a local resident woman stop me and question what we were doing and proceeded to remind me that this was not a legal hunting area. I informed her that we were just passing thru to get to the hunt area and she sternly reminded me that I needed to be sure of my target and to not shoot her dog that was running around. I assured her we knew the difference between a dog and a deer and proceeded on our way. Sometimes I think the non hunting public thinks the hunting public is a bunch of brainless killers with no common sense.


Maybe she should tell her dog to wear a leash, or stay within 20 yards of her and a designated trail.

Lol.. Really though I have had some funny conversations on the extended. Those granola's in SLC even leave notes on your vehicles at the trailheads!


----------



## jeremyr32

Are any of you going to try and hunt this area Saturday?


----------



## bsevans5

What did you guys ever figure out? I'm in southern Utah (St. George). The tiny spots down here that are marked for extended archery are already closed and are basically all private. My mother in law lives in herriman. I was thinking of making a trip up if I can find a place to hunt for a weekend.


----------



## Clarq

Hunting Information

There are places to go.


----------



## MrShane

Major Kudos to Herriman City to help preserve our traditions and history of hunting in Utah!


----------



## bsevans5

Just touching base to see if anyone has been out this year? I am staying at my in-laws in Herriman. I've got my bow and am able to hunt extended. Id be on thin ice if I took off to hunt in the next few days while I'm up here, but I'm willing to take the flack if there are deer up there. From my research, there is a very small part of the extended archery area that is actually public and if its been pressured/there aren't typically deer in there I don't want to risk the wrath. If there are deer there, I'll take the heat for going out. Any input?


----------



## one4fishing

bsevans5 said:


> Just touching base to see if anyone has been out this year? I am staying at my in-laws in Herriman. I've got my bow and am able to hunt extended. Id be on thin ice if I took off to hunt in the next few days while I'm up here, but I'm willing to take the flack if there are deer up there. From my research, there is a very small part of the extended archery area that is actually public and if its been pressured/there aren't typically deer in there I don't want to risk the wrath. If there are deer there, I'll take the heat for going out. Any input?


It’s not a far drive to the front extended area that has plenty of public ground. 
Sorry no experience with the Herriman extended area


----------



## BGD

Herriman Extended will have had plenty of pressure by now. I have spent parts of 4 different days up there over the last couple weeks and have always had 3-5 vehicles at the access point. You will also have company from mountain bikers and trail runners. But, it is close and a 2-3 hour morning or evening jaunt could turn something up. As mentioned previously you could also check out Wasatch extended. It is a great time of year for a hike on the mountain either way.


----------



## dbswoot

So am I correct in assuming that everything that is in the green area on the map that is linked above from the herriman city is free game to hunt as long as it isn't private?


----------



## Unique_life

My main question is, what areas can you actually hunt? As far as I know, the obvious access point, Rose Canyon, is off limits to hunting, though there is a good amount of public land that onX shows


----------

